#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Fluid Transients In Pipeline system

## goyaldeepak_chem

If anybody having this book regarding pipeline transient please share .


Also if you are having some compny guidline regarding surge protection in pipeline please shareSee More: Fluid Transients In Pipeline system

----------


## Azad

I don't have the one you are looking for. However these may be of use.

Fluid Transients by Streeter
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Water Hammer Analysis by J. Parmakian: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Water Hammer in Pipe-Line Systems by J. Zaruba:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Water Hammer Arrestor Engineer's Handbook:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Water Hammer - Practical Solutions 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SPE Paper : Transient Analysis of Point Arguello Gas Pipeline
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hydraulics of Pipelines: Pumps, Valves, Cavitation, Transients by J.Paul Tullis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Azad

----------


## mkhurram79

thnks azad

----------


## kaleyn

thanx a lot ...
one more i m loking .. u must have that ..
plz ..
internal flow system d s miller

----------


## Azad

I have DS Miller in Hardback Book. Unfortunately unable to copy & scan for the time being.

Azad

----------


## lumenaster

Thanks

----------


## tromix

thanks azad,,
do you have any formula/reference for sizing surge absorber?

thanks in advance

----------


## Azad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Don't have any direct experience on these. Please share if you find anything of more on this subject.

Regards
Azad

----------


## shuklak

Hi Group Members, 

Does any one can upload some study materials of BGAS-CSWIP Pipeline Welding Inspector certification from TWI UK?

Any reply will be highly appreciated

----------


## fafnyihu

So many good books, thanks a lot, water hammer theory is interesting.

----------


## Azad

Thanks to Jandonian for the links below :

*Fluid Transients in Pipeline Systems (1st Edition)_Thorley*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Fluid Transients in Pipeline Systems (2nd Edition)_Thorley*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Azad

----------


## swedenba

Thanks for the book!

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much Azad

See More: Fluid Transients In Pipeline system

----------


## mhenna

thanks a lot

----------


## thawdar

Who has DS. Miller Internal Flow System? Please upload.

----------


## Karthikeyan_402

Thnaks a lot for the book

----------


## thawdar

Located at efluids.com.cn. Some one who can read Chinese please download for all of us.

----------


## marid

Thanks

----------


## teriopedia

tnx a lot..

----------


## kifah55

Anyone has Stoner Pipeline Simulator (SPS), please upload it to Rapidshare site.
It is urgently needed.

----------


## kifah55

Anyone has Transient Analysis Software Stoner SPS or Flowmaster, please share

Many thanks

----------


## galangprakoso

please share/upload again the link about :
-Water Hammer Analysis by J. Parmakian
-Water Hammer in Pipe-Line Systems by J. Zaruba
-Water Hammer Arrestor Engineer's Handbook
-Water Hammer - Practical Solutions 
-Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems
because the link were dead, i need literature for my final project  :Smile: 

and one "A Textbook of Fluid Mechanics and Hydaraulic Machines" from Dr. R. K. Bansal

thankss a lot  :Smile:

----------


## mouss

To Azad,

Please share again as the link is not anymore working.
OR I appreciate if you send me the books direcly to a.mustapha0099@yahoo.ca.

Thanks a looooot   :Smile:

----------


## Miyamoto

Hi all, anyboby have Fluid Transients in Systems by Wylie?

----------


## khalid655

Dear Azad,



Links are dead please re.....................See More: Fluid Transients In Pipeline system

----------


## khalid655

Dear Azad,

Links are dead plaese reup.......................................

----------


## khalid655

Dear Azad,

Links are dead plaese reup.......................................

----------


## ahmed_ezzat84

Please can any one help me I need smartplant P&Id very urgently  
please help me aymanezzat84@gmail.c

----------


## sidou-82

Industrial flow measurement

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tron322xer2010

Links are dead plaese reupload

----------


## sidou-82

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rubgen

The links posted above are no longer working. Does anyone have the working ones, please?

----------


## Sam_95

You can read here the procedure of blinding and Deblinding of piping before starting any maintenance work **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tdl522

the link has died. please reupload. thanks

----------

